# Not valid block device 811

## VGen

Hi,

I get not valid block device 811 on my system.

It allows me to try other numbers 817, which is the correct one fails.

If I put in /dev/sdb1 everything boots up perfectly as normal.

Any ideas?

----------

## Jaglover

 *VGen wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I get not valid block device 811 on my system.
> 
> It allows me to try other numbers 817, which is the correct one fails.
> ...

 

Considering all information you have provided I'd conclude something is wrong. What is on your kernel command line?

----------

## VGen

On append none. I'm using lilo.

----------

## VGen

Determining root device ...

Block device 811 is not a valid root device...

Could not find the root block device in .

Please specify another value or:

- press Enter for the same

- type "shell" for a shell

- type "q" to skip...

root block device () ::

I keep getting this.

I'm installing onto a USB drive. Typing /dev/sdb1 works. Typing in any numbers fails. 817 is the correct value but fails.

Not sure what else to do.

I have tried using the kernel config from the Gentoo DVD. (/proc/config.gz)

I have tried the auto kernel generation.

I have tried a make mrproper directly on a kernel and compiling without making any changes.

All fail.

----------

## VGen

I'm giving up.

I don't have any more time to try to fix this.

----------

## Jaglover

For booting from USB you need to pass rootwait option to the kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

VGen,

811 is /dev/sda11 817 is /dev/sdb1.

It looks like you have two problems

----------

